# alban berg lyric suite



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This stuff is wild , kinda jazzy and random, i thought schoenberg and webern were challenging but this guys music his more so...

Alban berg music fit whit the universe of philip k dick in some odd way, dont says im wierd please, it's just an opinion or a vision of his musical work.


----------

